

Ask HN: Rate my Project- 1pix.me - dholowiski

# We give you a Unique 1 Pixel Image
# Insert into your Web site or HTML Email
# Recieve a Push Notification on your iPhone every time it's viewed<p>Free, requires a Notifo ID. I built this on PHPFog. Let me know what you think!<p>http://1pix.me
======
znt
Can you list some of the potential practical uses of this app please?

------
dholowiski
<http://1pix.me>

